# I have Kodak CD's with PCD files. How do I import them?



## Vernon (Nov 22, 2013)

I have not been able to find a translator that will convert my PCD files from the old Kodak 1200 system.
I want to be able to convert them so I can import into Lightroom.
I guess it is a word to the wise to use an universal file system.
Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## clee01l (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  PCD files are not a supported image file format for LR.  You will need to convert these to JPG Here is a link to a free Windows converter: http://www.easy2convert.com/pcd2jpg/


----------



## Vernon (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you for the answer. My problem is I am a committed Mac user, running OS 10.9.
I should have put that in my initial question.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Nov 22, 2013)

Vernon said:


> I have not been able to find a translator that will convert my PCD files from the old Kodak 1200 system.
> I want to be able to convert them so I can import into Lightroom.
> I guess it is a word to the wise to use an universal file system.
> Thank you in advance for any help




Adobe made Photoshop CS2 available as a free download.  They even provide you with a free serial number.  I am pretty sure that Photoshop CS2 could open a pcd file, maybe CS3 too.

https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads


----------



## phcorrigan (Nov 29, 2013)

XnViewMP (http://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewmp) will do this conversion. It available for Linux, Mac OS and Windows and it is free.


----------

